# 6 month old and housetraining question



## Frankie's Mom (Jul 19, 2012)

Frankie just turned 6 months. He has been doing so great with the housetraining. When he has to go out he goes to the back door and jumps for his leash. When I am out he is crated and when I am home he is gated in the kitchen. He will not pee/poop in the kitchen or crate. This past week or two I am trying to give him more freedom when I am home so he is allowed to be out on the first floor. The problem is that he keeps sneaking off and pooping in my dining/living room. Am I giving him freedom too soon? I am still keeping an eye on him but it seems if I have to run upstairs for two seconds he is at it!!  What to do???

I want to choke him and then I look at this face!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It will just take some getting used to for him...I don't think its too much too soon...just be aware of his schedule and if he doesn't tell you its time to go out...then take him when you think he needs it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Perhaps he sees your living room as 'outside'? If he is allowed in the living room more he will see it more as his living area and not want to poop there. I am not surprised you dont want to choke him he is a beautiful boy!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Is there a reason why he is gated in the kitchen when you are home?

Could he not go in the living area when you are there, as tessybear said if it's a strange area then he'll no now that he's not allowed to toilet their.

Bailey has run of the house when I'm at home so knows the area he lives in, I think somebody else had the same problem as they had a gated area in their home (I think it was the basement ) and when the gate was taken away the dog done his business their as he hadn't been in that room before, I think it happen on a few occasions x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

My Millie (13 weeks) does the odd wee indoors but seems to have a habit of doing a poop in my conservatory which when I read an above comment... make me think she think it is outside as it has a glass roof... bless her maybe that is why.

Millie has started wee/poop outside on walks which is good. But when indoors I am always constantly watching her and taking her outside every half hour or so. x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Turn the room he potties in into a fun place, so he won't want to go potty in there. Right now it's just a boring spot in the house that doesn't matter to his mind. Try feeding him in there, playing ball, doing training, ect.


----------

